# Homework sought



## Dryver14 (Dec 24, 2011)

As mentioned in an earlier thread started by MrKowz We do learn far better by having a definite project to complete. 
some of my best learning has come from needing to achieve a task at work in order to improve things for myself and my mates. I know I can go back and improve on some of the things I have done and plan to do so as I am thinking of looking elsewhere for employment and would like to make what I have done so far at least updatable by at least one other person.

Anyway back to the reason for the thread. It would be interesting to know if there are any books with real world senarios of an office situation possibly with a disk of crappy worksheets included that one has to go in and fix. I really really want to learn more and find having the tasks to do bring me on far faster than trying to make something up or indeed seeing some of the amazing formulas on this site when I think, that's brilliant I'm gonna remember that but don't.

If there are no books like that out there I may have given someone a good idea.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 24, 2011)

Dryver14 said:


> seeing some of the amazing formulas on this site when I think, that's brilliant I'm gonna remember that but don't.


Keep a library of things you might find difficult to remember. That's what I do. I have hundreds of sample files in my library (929 to be exact) and each file contains many examples of how to accomplish some task.

I'm pretty sure that most advanced users do the same. There's just too much to try to remember.


----------



## taurean (Jan 15, 2012)

T. Valko said:


> Keep a library of things you might find difficult to remember. That's what I do. I have hundreds of sample files in my library (929 to be exact) and each file contains many examples of how to accomplish some task.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that most advanced users do the same. There's just too much to try to remember.


Yes. On VBAX Bob Phillips would always post his code answers with the specific thread number e.g. VBAX_36532.xls. Initially, I wondered what was it with the thread number and all then I realized it was simplest way to navigate to the code using thread number.

A proverb goes like:A dull pencil is better than a sharp mind.


----------



## gbell3587 (Jan 15, 2012)

T. Valko said:


> Keep a library of things you might find difficult to remember. That's what I do. I have hundreds of sample files in my library (929 to be exact) and each file contains many examples of how to accomplish some task.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that most advanced users do the same. There's just too much to try to remember.


 
This is exactly what to do, building up a library of well commented code has proven invaluable to me over the years!


----------



## hiker95 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dryver14,

I also keep a library of many examples of how to accomplish some task (formulae and VBA macro code).

Maybe some of the following will assist you:


*Training / Books / Sites*

MrExcel's Products: Books, CDs, Podcasts Discuss topics related to Holy Macro! Products: Learn Excel from MrExcel, VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel,Holy Macro! It's 2500 VBA Examples CD, Guerilla Data Analysis Using Microsoft Excel and Excel Knowledge Base CD and the MrExcel Podcasts.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

How to Learn to Write Macros 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/playin...ba/2008/10/27/

How to use the macro recorder 
http://articles.excelyogi.com/

Click here and scroll down to Getting Started with VBA. 
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

If you are serious about learning VBA try 
http://www.add-ins.com/vbhelp.htm

Excel Tutorials and Tips - VBA - macros - training 
http://www.mrexcel.com/articles.shtml

See David McRitchie's site if you just started with VBA
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

What is a Visual Basic Module?
http://www.emagenit.com/VBA Folder/what_is_a_vba_module.htm

Debra Dalgleish has some notes how to implement macros here:
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

David McRitchie has an intro to macros:
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm

Ron de Bruin's intro to macros:
http://www.rondebruin.nl/code.htm

Creating custom functions
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel/HA011117011033.aspx

Writing Your First VBA Function in Excel
http://www.exceltip.com/st/Writing_Your_First_VBA_Function_in_Excel/631.html

Where to paste code in VBE VBA
Introducing the Excel VBA Editor
http://www.ask.com/web?qsrc=2417&o=101881&l=dis&q=Where+to+paste+code+in+the+Excel+VBA+Editor

VBA for Excel (Macros)
http://www.excel-vba.com/excel-vba-contents.htm

VBA Lesson 11: VBA Code General Tips and General Vocabulary
http://www.excel-vba.com/vba-code-2-1-tips.htm

Excel VBA -- Adding Code to a Workbook
http://www.contextures.com/xlvba01.html

http://www.excel-vba.com/
http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/getstarted.htm
http://www.exceltip.com/excel_links.html

(livelessons video)
Excel VBA and Macros with MrExcel
ISBN: 0-7897-3938-0
http://www.amazon.com/Excel-Macros-M...7936479&sr=1-1

Learn to debug: 
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/debug.htm

Excel Tutorials / Video Tutorials - Functions
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

http://www.xl-central.com/index.html

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

Cascading queries

http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/ne...ing_dropdowns/

Excel VLOOKUP Function and VLOOKUP Example
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions02.html

INDEX MATCH - Excel Index Function and Excel Match Function
http://www.contextures.com/xlFunctions03.html

http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal02.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal05.html 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal08.html#Larger

Excel Data Validation - Add New Items
http://www.contextures.com/excel-data-validation-add.html

Programming The VBA Editor - Created by Chip Pearson at Pearson Software Consulting LLC
This page describes how to write code that modifies or reads other VBA code.
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/vbe.aspx

Locating files containing VBA
Searching Files in Subfolders for VBA code string:
http://www.dailydoseofexcel.com/arch...a-code-string/

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-978054.php

Excel 2003 Power Programming with VBA (Excel Power Programming With Vba)
by John Walkenbach

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel Hacks 100 Industrial-Strength Tips & Tools, by David & Traina Hawley

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel 2007, by Bill Jelen "Mr.Excel" and Tracy Syrstad

Excel 2007 Book:  you can try this...there is a try before you buy ebook available at this link…
http://www.mrexcel.com/learnexcel2.shtml 

Professional Excel Development
by Stephen/ Bovey, Rob/ Green, John Bullen (Paperback - Feb 11, 2005)

Excel 2002 VBA: Programmers Reference
by Rob Bovey, Stephen Bullen, John Green, and Robert Rosenberg (Paperback - Sep 26, 2001)

VB & VBA in a Nutshell: The Language
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/VB-VBA-Nutsh...4671189&sr=1-2)

Writing Excel Macros with VBA
(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Writing-Exce...4671189&sr=1-3)

User Form Creation
http://www.contextures.com/xlUserForm01.html

DonkeyOte: My Recommended Reading
Volatility
http://www.decisionmodels.com/calcsecretsi.htm

Sumproduct
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html
http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.SUMPRODUCT.html

Arrays
http://www.xtremevbtalk.com/showthread.php?t=296012

Pivot Intro
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Pivots/pivotstart.htm

Sync Pivot Tables
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthr...g+pivot+tables
Check out rorya's post at the very bottom of this link. It should do the trick:
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Soft..._22844558.html
Multiple pivot tables 1 filter to control all 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ntrol-all.html

Email from XL - VBA
http://www.rondebruin.nl/sendmail.htm

Outlook VBA
http://www.outlookcode.com/article.aspx?ID=40

Function Dictionary
http://www.xlfdic.com/

Function Translations
http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Dynamic Named Ranges
http://www.contextures.com/xlNames01.html

How to create Excel Dashboards
http://www.contextures.com/excel-dashboards.html
http://chandoo.org/wp/excel-dashboards/
http://chandoo.org/wp/management-dashboards-excel/
http://www.exceldashboardwidgets.com/

Excel Dashboard / Scorecard Ebook
http://www.qimacros.com/excel-dashboard-scorecard.html

Templates
http://www.cpearson.com/Excel/Topic.aspx
http://www.contextures.com/excel-template-golf-scores.html

Mike Alexander from Data Pig Technologies
Excel 2007 Dashboards & Reports For Dummies

Date & Time stamping:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/timestamp.html

Get Formula / Formats thru custom functions:
http://dmcritchie.mvps.org/excel/formula.htm#GetFormat

A nice informative MS article "Improving Performance in Excel 2007"
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa730921.aspx

Progress Meters
http://www.andypope.info/vba/pmeter.htm
http://www.xcelfiles.com/ProgressBar.html


----------



## Dryver14 (Jan 17, 2012)

WOW Hiker thats some list,

It appears to me there maybe more than 6 or 7 things to learn with this excel stuff..........!


Thank you, I do have quite a few things from MR Excel which is how I found this site, Good CD's.

I also picked up quite a bit on Youtube from Mike Girvin (excelisfun)

My problem is whilst I really want to learn more and more, unless I have a reason too the info just does not sink in. I will look at all the sites listed though and start some folders to keep the info in.


I am always tempted to click buy against Holy Macro its 2500 macros does anyone/everyone really recommend this cd as it is not cheap.


----------



## hiker95 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dryver14,

You are very welcome.  Glad I could help.

Thanks for the feedback.

Come back anytime.


And, as your skills increase, try answering posts on sites like:
http://www.mrexcel.com
http://www.excelforum.com
http://www.ozgrid.com
http://www.vbaexpress.com
http://www.excelfox.com


----------

